# Free Book Finds (October 2013) - NO SELF PROMOTION PLEASE!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your free* book finds here. *No self-promotion please!*

Click here for the September 2013 thread.

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please. Posts about your own books will be removed. Also, please don't post your friend's book as a "find." You didn't just "find it," did you? 

And please do not link through other sites: use KBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. And you may list your temporarily free books in our Links to Free Books thread. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator or who have subscribed to the thread. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*

Did we mention No Self Promotion?


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Free today: Breakthrough, by Michael C. Grumley



technothriller​


----------



## juliababyjen (Oct 7, 2013)

One of my favorite YA Dystopians, The Moon Dwellers by David Estes is free on Amazon today!










Here's the blurb on it:

In a desperate attempt to escape destruction decades earlier, humankind was forced underground, into the depths of the earth, creating a new society called the Tri-Realms.

After her parents and sister are abducted by the Enforcers, seventeen-year-old Adele, a member of the middle-class moon dwellers, is unjustly sentenced to life in prison for her parents' crimes of treason.

Against all odds, Adele must escape from the Pen and find her family, while being hunted by a deranged, killing machine named Rivet, who works for the President. She is helped by two other inmates, Tawni and Cole, each of whom have dark secrets that are better left undiscovered. Other than her friends, the only thing she has going for her is a wicked roundhouse kick and two fists that have been well-trained for combat by her father.

At the other end of the social spectrum is Tristan, the son of the President and a sun dweller. His mother is gone. He hates his father. Backed by only his servant and best friend, Roc, he leaves his lavish lifestyle in the Sun Realm, seeking to make something good out of his troubled life.

When a war breaks out within the Tri-Realms, Tristan is thrust into the middle of a conflict that seems to mysteriously follow Adele as she seeks to find her family and uncover her parents true past.

In their world, someone must die.


----------



## Alicia Dean (Jul 11, 2011)

GREAT Short Story - The Last Daughter - Free through Saturday, October 12


----------



## Alicia Dean (Jul 11, 2011)

This is a heartwarming Christmas story that's free on Kindle...and I love the cover!


----------



## pringles (Oct 14, 2013)

I don't know if it's still free; I got this great book called The Murder of Crows by David H. Sharp, and if I overlook the obvious spelling errors and run-ons, I still feel like I got a great free book.  I am a devout fan and follower of horror, so if you don't like blood, don't read.  However, it is not so much gory as it is scary, with a little romance thrown in between characters.  I feel lucky to have gotten it for free!


----------



## Germanio (Jul 15, 2013)

I downloaded 1929 by Jonathan Cross; I'm only half-way in, but it is so good.  You'll have to search it on Amazon free, but it is apparently first in a series of books.  Very quality stuff.  I'm impressed.


----------



## Alicia Dean (Jul 11, 2011)

FREE! This looks like a good romance, and if you love western contemporary, it's right up your alley!


----------



## Alicia Dean (Jul 11, 2011)

I LOVED this story about childhood friends who carry a secret. It's a great mystery, great romance. And right now it's FREE!


----------



## Patrick C. Greene (Dec 26, 2012)

FREE TODAY! George's Tonic
Allison M Dickson is releasing her debut novel STRINGS on Saturday. To celebrate she is giving away a different short story every day. I haven't read this one, but I've read several other stories and I was chosen to be an advanced reader for STRINGS <<<<<Highly recommended!!


----------



## LeahDee (Oct 11, 2013)

Free Oct. 24 through Oct. 26
*LIBERTY DIVIDED Isle of Fangs Book 2* by Alicia Dean
http://www.amazon.com/Liberty-Divided-Isle-Fangs-Book-ebook/dp/B00FIB67OO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1382609823&sr=8-1&keywords=liberty+divided
Great follow-up to LIBERTY AWAKENED!


----------



## Patrick C. Greene (Dec 26, 2012)

FREE TODAY AND FRIDAY! 10/24 - 10/25 DEVIL RIDERS The Newest short story from Allison M. Dickson. Currently my FAVORITE author! ~Jen 
P.S. Her debut novel STRINGS comes out Saturday!! I got to read an advanced copy and it is the best horror novel I've read all year. No exaggeration.

DEVIL RIDERS
Eddie Reynolds has been road tripping it through Big Sky Country on his Pop's Harley, en route to Seattle to rescue his drug addict sister when he wipes out. Not long after waking up in the hospital following a short coma, his Pop pays him a little visit, which is surprising for a couple reasons. For one thing, Eddie has been at odds with his old man most of his life, but Pop has also been in his grave for three years. After Pop lays it all on the line, Eddie has some choices to make, and none of them are exactly pretty.

Either ride or die...


----------



## BJ Whittington (Aug 30, 2011)

Found a delightful Sci-Fi series, apparently there are at least 3 in this series, have read this one and the second book - enjoyed both.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FNWUEBA










Wow, not sure why that image is so large, it is no that big on Amazon...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

A Guide to Elder Planning: Everything You Need to Know to Protect Your Loved Ones and Yourself


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Most of the R.C. Sproul, "Crucial Questions" series booklets are available for free. Query "Sproul" in the Kindle books department.

 

and a number of others.


----------

